# How to make flashable zip that can modify, not replace, the build.prop



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I asked this in the development section of this website, but didn't get much in the way of responses, so I'm reposting here and hoping for the best.

I want to be able to have an updater-script that can modify individual lines from the build.prop file without simply replacing the whole file. Based on what I've read this has something to do with a command called "sed". Problem is I really don't know how to use this command.

So I'm just reaching out to folks here and hoping for the best. Anyone who knows how to do this and can fill me in, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Stackoverflow.com is a great resource for all things related to programming. Here's one result related to what you're doing, and you can look for more stuff about different commands and things through this site.

stackoverflow.com/questions/1169927/using-sed-and-grep-to-search-and-replace

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks, just posted a question there. I think part of what's confusing me too is I'll need to make a shell script, and I've never done that before. For the moment I think I'm going to just work on finishing my new Aroma installer, and then work on creating a Google Wallet flashable that will modify the build.prop when it flashes (the purpose of my question, it would make flashing wallet on all verizon devices easier)


----------

